# Hotties giving me Kudos and arse pics!



## grellboy (19 Mar 2018)

Last two completely non descript rides I've done (0.67 miles!!!) have garnered me Kudos from two foreign sounding hotties and pics of their arse too!!! Whilst these are not unwelcome I can imagine this will become tiresome eventually.....and God knows what my missus would say if she ever opens the laptop and Strava is on it lol!! Anyone else had this? I linked my account to Training Peaks last night so I'm guessing there might be a link to that.


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2018)

We need pics or it did not happen, 0.67


----------



## grellboy (19 Mar 2018)

Hope this doesn't get me banned from Cycle chat!
NB - did post pics but guess moderators deleted them!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2018)

You're going that way, I'd suggest.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2018)

grellboy said:


> Hope this doesn't get me banned from Cycle chat!


No but we are now keeping an eye on you.

I don't know what their angle is but these "girls" are trying to sucker you in to something. I've also had dodgy messages on Strava and I've never actually posted a ride as I don't have a GPS device (I registered in order to view a route someone wanted to share with me).

If it's anything like CC it's probably Russian bots. We are fending off hundreds of the things a week.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2018)

Wow. So it's come to strava. Ugh. Well, they want to be a proper social network I guess this is the price. 

Come next election we'll all be bombarded with kudos from Russian botnets, appearing to come from Jeremy Corbyn. 

Certainly makes my experience of being trolled by actual cyclists seem pretty mundane


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Mar 2018)

I’ve had a few people on Facebook saying something similar has happened to them. It’s some sort of Nigerian scam, and the ‘hotties’ are in fact some teenager, who’s neither a woman, or hot. They’ll try and get your account number and sort code, so they can transfer the monies, made up of the 2p and 5ps from down the back of the sofa ( probably).


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2018)

I’ve seen some lovely Russian bots, but alas have not had to fend any off yet...


----------



## kingrollo (19 Mar 2018)

think what would happen if you upped the mileage !


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

They're Russian Novachock smugglers trying to find British men for their passports.


----------



## Tommy2 (19 Mar 2018)

Weird I've just had that today as well.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2018)

grellboy said:


> did post pics but guess moderators deleted them!


Wrongly, IMHO. Maybe they should have wrapped them in a warning spoiler, but without them it's not really clear what differentiates your experience from my completely different experience (above)

For the record, they were two perfectly proportioned and professionally style bulbous butts, of the sort you never see in the wild. For clarity, I am sure I know people who have such perfect arses, but they don't appear that way in an untutored belfie.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

I have a perfect arriss.


----------



## dfthe1 (19 Mar 2018)

I had a bit of kudos from lovely girl called Victoria today. I definitely can't share her photo on here, so here's a nice snack instead.







I've looked at all the privacy settings and can't work out how to block it while still being able to be on leaderboards etc. Any ideas?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2018)

Well Bot is short for Bottom. So it is Russian Bottoms on the attack.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No but we are now keeping an eye on you.
> 
> I don't know what their angle is but these "girls" are trying to sucker you in to something. I've also had dodgy messages on Strava and I've never actually posted a ride as I don't have a GPS device (I registered in order to view a route someone wanted to share with me).
> 
> If it's anything like CC it's probably Russian bots. We are fending off hundreds of the things a week.


Russia want to take over CC?


----------



## grellboy (19 Mar 2018)

dfthe1 said:


> I had a bit of kudos from lovely girl called Victoria today. I definitely can't share her photo on here, so here's a nice snack instead.
> 
> View attachment 400724
> 
> ...


I don't mind women sending me pictures of their arse but feel it needs to stop before getting too explicit. Imagine if they turned over: I'm not sure I'd see the fanny side!!


----------



## Julia9054 (19 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Wrongly, IMHO. Maybe they should have wrapped them in a warning spoiler, but without them it's not really clear what differentiates your experience from my completely different experience (above)
> 
> For the record, they were two perfectly proportioned and professionally style bulbous butts, of the sort you never see in the wild. For clarity, I am sure I know people who have such perfect arses, but they don't appear that way in an untutored belfie.


Just had to google belfie. A new one on me.
I used Strava quite a lot through 2014 and 2015 until I got bored with it. No one - bot, troll or otherwise - ever gave me a single kudos.


----------



## User32269 (19 Mar 2018)

I've just sent Vladimir Putin a photo of my hairy Scouse arse. I may be too old for the trenches, but will do my bit in a cyber dad's army.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2018)

I've only ever had the kudos hunters, you know the sort with 500 followers.
I've had similar to the OP on instagram but behind the pic is probably some hairy @rsed bloke, in fact its maybe @odav


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2018)

@grellboy, sadly it looks like your kudos may be short lived.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve seen some lovely Russian bots, but alas have not had to fend any off yet...


Is that post, by chance, anything to do with your travel bidet?????


----------



## User32269 (20 Mar 2018)

HLaB said:


> I've only ever had the kudos hunters, you know the sort with 500 followers.
> I've had similar to the OP on instagram but behind the pic is probably some hairy @rsed bloke, in fact its maybe @odav


In your dreams comrade!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Is that post, by chance, anything to do with your travel bidet?????


They queue-up for the Bidet....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2018)

odav said:


> I've just sent Vladimir Putin a photo of my hairy Scouse arse. I may be too old for the trenches, but will do my bit in a cyber dad's army.


You needn’t have bothered.... he already had one...


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Russia want to take over CC?



I had a chat with Vlad down the gun club the other night, and he does have plans to make a move on this place. Now, who's for tea? One polonium or two?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Russia want to take over CC?


They heard you were on here and want to know all your secrets.


----------



## Welsh wheels (20 Mar 2018)

Be careful behind a pretty online girl lies a pretty ugly male scammer.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Just had to google belfie. A new one on me..


me too - a google of it turned up at the top of the list a men's health article that claimed it was the "new normal" which shows how out of touch I am.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2018)

Tell me, how would one submit such a non descript ride that might elicit these responses?

For research purposes, of course.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2018)

I sometimes get this on facebook, usually a friend request from a pretty, scantily dressed young girl, what they want with a 66 year old granddad I haven't got a clue, its flattering, but ends up with the friend request being deleted by me.


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Wow. So it's come to strava. Ugh. Well, they want to be a proper social network I guess this is the price.
> 
> Come next election we'll all be bombarded with kudos from Russian botnets, appearing to come from Jeremy Corbyn.


At least Corbyn is a cyclist but I doubt he's on Strava...


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> ...of the sort you never see in the wild.



Love it.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I sometimes get this on facebook, usually a friend request from a pretty, scantily dressed young girl, what they want with a 66 year old granddad I haven't got a clue, its flattering, but ends up with the friend request being deleted by me.


I get many quite bizarre friend suggestions on FB, which I find encouraging. They clearly know so little about me. Though some of the suggestions seem to be folk with odd second names like supertran. Can only think that they have picked up on my Italian interests as they are very popular there. For a long time it kept telling me I might know a dead person. I did when he was alive.


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2018)

It's better in real life!

Our group rides have sometimes been cheered and applauded, most memorably on Norwich Road in Wisbech by loads of teenagers, probably the year of Froome's first Tour win. No backsides shown, thankfully.

Of course, when it's fancy dress or in wellies, it's a bit more understandable, but that definitely wasn't.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> It's better in real life!
> 
> Our group rides have sometimes been cheered and applauded, most memorably on Norwich Road in Wisbech by loads of teenagers, probably the year of Froome's first Tour win. No backsides shown, thankfully..



I think they were probably taking the p mjr  though perhaps with good humour.


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> They queue-up for the Bidet....


Russian? Not Roman Bidet, who's hoping to depose Tom Dumpoolin at the Giro, so I mishear...


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> I think they were probably taking the p mjr  though perhaps with good humour.


We'll take the applause any way we can get it  Our pootleton is highly unlikely to get much Strava kudos... even the Holland Hundred seems to have settled (congealed?) to a route including a bangers+beans cafe stop and a pie and pub afternoon rest...


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> At least Corbyn is a cyclist but I doubt he's on Strava...


I picked at random. The most obvious alternative was Boris, but he's a cyclist too. Ditto re: stravy


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I have a perfect arriss.




Okay people, whatever you do _please_ take his word for it. The last thing we need is a challenge resulting in him posting pictures!


----------



## Bianchi boy (20 Mar 2018)

I`ve just had one !! in line with the title of this thread


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2018)

Same here. For a 7 mile ride, a shakedown cruise on the Facet, but it's already been removed. I've seen that keester in the French maid outfit somewhere before...


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Mar 2018)

I have looked in vain for kudos from unknown hotties (to be distinguished from kudos from known hotties) but then realised my profile is set to allow only pre-approved "followers".


----------



## Welsh wheels (22 Mar 2018)

Well I have just had a kudos from a 'Maria Bridges' with very large clearly visible um 'assets'. Bit concerning that Maria ( read hairy male Eastern European hacker) managed to find this ride even though I have tight privacy settings.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Mar 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> Well I have just had a kudos from a 'Maria Bridges' with very large clearly visible um 'assets'. Bit concerning that Maria ( read hairy male Eastern European hacker) managed to find this ride even though I have tight privacy settings.


Are your rides private? If not, they can be found by looking at the segment leader boards.

Edit: Is this her? She seems to keep pretty busy.


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> Well I have just had a kudos from a 'Maria Bridges' with very large clearly visible um 'assets'. Bit concerning that Maria ( read hairy male Eastern European hacker) managed to find this ride even though I have tight privacy settings.


There's a joke in there somewhere about tight privates...


----------



## kingrollo (22 Mar 2018)

Around 30 years ago a group of girls wolf whistled me while on was cycling past. Its kept me going for all those years ! - not a whimper since though !


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Around 30 years ago a group of girls wolf whistled me while on was cycling past. Its kept me going for all those years ! - not a whimper since though !


time to name and shame them.


----------



## kingrollo (22 Mar 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> time to name and shame them.



The one time in my life I needed to be going slower !


----------



## Welsh wheels (22 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Are your rides private? If not, they can be found by looking at the segment leader boards.
> 
> Edit: Is this her? She seems to keep pretty busy.
> 
> View attachment 401071


The very same


----------



## Sixmile (22 Mar 2018)

I've had 3 such hotties give me kudos over the past week. How they don't chaff is beyond me going by their choice of undergarments in their profile photos.


----------



## Welsh wheels (22 Mar 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I have looked in vain for kudos from unknown hotties (to be distinguished from kudos from known hotties) but then realised my profile is set to allow only pre-approved "followers".


My profile also only allows followers whom I accept, but I still get kudos from non-followers.


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> My profile also only allows followers whom I accept, but I still get kudos from non-followers.


Cambridge Analytics?


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> That happened to me once. One of my regular running routes used to go past a nursing home. One day my run coincided with an all-female fag break outside the home. I was traumatised.


Clarify please. Attention from residents or staff?


----------



## Mugshot (23 Mar 2018)

Vishnu from India and Fabry from Italy have given me kudos in the last couple of days, neither are hotties or showing their arses, I guess they're offering different services.


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2018)

Ken Dodd said he once got a message off a Russian lady,Eva Vestoff.


----------

